# Too lazy to replace toilet paper roll



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Have you ever seen someone do this?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lmao yup


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Just get an open ended fixture, it's way easier.

Not that the other way is all that difficult really, but I am pretty lazy.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

We have one of those embedded into our wall and honestly no one can be bothered to put a roll in it. If and when we do put a roll in it, everyone forgets about it and just decides to leave the roll on a nearby counter lol


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

I always have to be the one who put it up.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

flyingMint said:


> We have one of those embedded into our wall and honestly no one can be bothered to put a roll in it. If and when we do put a roll in it, everyone forgets about it and just decides to leave the roll on a nearby counter lol


Who is we?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah that used to happen a lot when I was living with people who weren't family. I also noticed that while visiting people.

Also sometimes a collection of empty cardboard rolls lying around.


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Not properly replacing tp rolls might be a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Lol i do that all the time, im so damn lazy.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

same i do this a lot. i get up to 1-2 empty rolls plus an empty one in the fixture before i clear them out and put the new one in. Although i usually kept one empty one on the floor to kill silverfish with


----------



## zanemwarwick (Jun 18, 2017)

Lol I'm doing it right now. But that's because I'm preparing for the current one to be empty, which should be tomorrow if my bowel movement permits.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I have 2 toilet rolls at all times, one on the thing on the wall, and one just sitting on the laundry basket. The one on the wall gets changed very rarely. The lid thing on it is metal with zig zag to cut the paper off easier, but it just freaking falls down and stabs the top of your hand when you try to change the paper roll. I dont go near that damn shark wannabe


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 17, 2017)

My dad does that


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

komorikun said:


> Who is we?


We as in my family lol


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

lols. Even I am not lazy enough for that. If I left my brain to its own devices that's the kinda **** it would pull, but really you have to have some standards.

On a slightly separate note, when you go around someones house and they have a roll up with precisely no sheets on the roll, then you know that probability wise, someone has a pooey bum. The probability of someone just so happening to reach the last sheet when they have finished wiping is very small.

I don't know why I think of things like this


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes, I have seen people do that, and it's annoying. I mean, come on.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

This almost inspired me to make a lazy thread but I am too lazy to do it..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Afreen88 said:


> lol, I _totally_ do that. I really don't see what the big deal is, because there isn't one.


Its unhygienic......like a messy room....leaving the toothpaste open....leaving the trash full for hrs....dirty dishes in the sink.....etc.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Afreen88 said:


> It isn't unhygienic at all, although I don't know you use your toilet roll . It's clutter, nothing more.


Idk maybe I'm a clean freak. The roll is done why is it still there? Just trash being left out to me. But to each their own .


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Afreen88 said:


> Yes, I think you're a clean/neat freak  I think people who get upset by this sort of stuff i.e. actions that cause _no_ physical harm have some known or latent OCD tendencies.


Maybe because it really bothers me.....like when coworkers leave their registers dirty....ugh lol. Dirt/trash/messes is a huge pet peeve.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I've committed far worse "crimes" amidst bouts of laziness therefore neglecting to replace the toilet paper roll leaves me unfazed.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*!*

I haven't seen this yet in public places, but as I always say: expect anything--especially if it's a public restroom.

I've seen some pretty nasty stuff though.

I'd rather not start off the day with a potty mouth, so I'll hold that story for another time.

Either way, I don't think I'd be surprised to find TP in that condition. Unless it's someone you know, I can't really make a big deal about it...

Does it bother me? Yes. Do I care to find it in public places? No.

Best,

T.R.G.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

If you are living alone it's fine to do that but rather ****ty if you live with other people. Like you are expecting other people to replace the toilet roll.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

:grin2:


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

lol i'm not lying when i say i've never seen that in my life


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Afreen88 said:


> Oh yeah, we're allowed to have pet peeves  What kind of bothers me though is when, you have a pet peeve, and somehow you come to the conclusion that the other person's the problem and must change their behaviour. Nope. The negative feeling is arising out of you i.e. _you_ have the problem. You can always ask the person to modify their behaviour to make yourself feel better but it's a judgement call; they can say yes or no, neither answer is wrong. They're not responsible for making you feel good; that's your job.
> 
> For example, when I first started living with men, they would always, always leave the toilet seat up. Every time I'd go into the bathroom, upright it would be, pissing me off. I asked them if they could put the seat back down after they'd finish, and they would oblige for a little while but of course it reverted back. I'd find them selfish and lazy. But then I had an Oprah style Aha! moment - the problem lied with me. Not that I was wrong to feel the way I did, but I was the only person who felt 'bad' in this situation - the boys did not care (and are entitled to not do so) and the toilet seat didn't seem to mind either  In getting _other_ people to change their behaviour to something that doesn't come natural to them, when they're not causing harm, to make myself feel better, I believe to be quite selfish. And literally annoyance disappeared overnight. Now I register _ no_ negative feelings when I see the toilet seat up. I just put it back down and get to business.
> 
> So yeah... quite profound thoughts triggered by a toilet seat :lol


Its called respect.

You're a lady......out of a respect they should put the seat down. Shows they don't care.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

My dad used to do that, so I started putting the empty ones he left there in the spaces between the wooden blinds to see how long it would be before someone got rid of them. It took a while, so I think I put a sign there to say "this has to stay like this for as long as it can" as a test to see how long it could last. There must have been four or five empty rolls through the blinds and one tied to the cord.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

I think I've done that before to myself, but haven't in a long time. Oh, right, I don't actually have a TP holder, so I guess there's that, but I generally do pretty good about not letting trash (or recycle ) accumulate


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Afreen88 said:


> I don't know. I don't believe it to be disrespectful at all. I think that's far too dramatic and taking this action very personal indeed. They simply don't have the same feelings around this like me and that's okay. They tried many times, they failed many times and that's okay. They might not care but then, that's okay too. Nobody is wrong here.
> 
> I also think it's irrelevant if I'm 'a lady' - my gender doesn't mean men must change around me. If we're going with that argument one could say 'they're men, you should leave it up for them'.....


Its just common courtesy. But if you're ok with it then ok .


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah, I've noticed that they do that in public toilets a lot too. And admittedly I may also do this myself.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Have you ever seen someone do this?


I do it all the time.



komorikun said:


> If you are living alone it's fine to do that but rather ****ty if you live with other people. Like you are expecting other people to replace the toilet roll.


Do you get angry if someone leaves the seat up?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

scarpia said:


> Do you get angry if someone leaves the seat up?


I don't recall ever living with roommates who did that often. In a way it's a good sign since they are at least lifting the seat to pee rather than leaving it down and getting piss droplets on the seat.

The toilet thing happened to my sister many years ago. One male roommate did it and she thought it was super duper lazy.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

komorikun said:


> I don't recall ever living with roommates who did that often. In a way it's a good sign since they are at least lifting the seat to pee rather than leaving it down and getting piss droplets on the seat.
> 
> The toilet thing happened to my sister many years ago. One male roommate did it and she thought it was super duper lazy.


Did he do this too:










think I will start a thread..


----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)

No I've never seen that in my entire life but that's hilarious LOL!!!!!! It's better than just an empty TP roll though, which is what my siblings leave sometimes.. meaning I have to actually go and get a roll from the garage or bathroom. So when I see the picture I'm thinking "Well at least there's a roll there..." LOL..


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

I do that sometimes when I'm lazy, but then next time I'm sitting on the toilet I fix it. I throw the cardboard tubes in a basket underneath (theoretically to recycle later) and my dog likes to take them and shred them


----------

